# Mag extender for Extrema2?



## mroe (Apr 2, 2006)

Where can i buy a mag extender for a Beretta Extrema2?


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I am not sure but try, www.berettausa.com this may have some.. If not try www.angleport.com or your could try www.briley.com. Again, no promises but worth a look


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

try Mack's Prairie Wings www.mackspw.com.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's one place..

http://www.surecycle.com/?page_id=3&par ... egoryId=30


----------

